

Ask HN: Any PHP devs interested in working on Squerch? - squerchDotCom

My name is David and I am a London-based interaction designer in my day-job, but I have been working on a startup idea for a while now, and would really like to take it to a more serious stage, hopefully getting onto a program like YCombinator. I launched my startup - http://squerch.com - a couple of months back to get some initial user feedback, which has so far been good, even though the algorithm isn't performing as I'd liked. A programmer friend of mine has been doing the PHP coding up until now, but he is so busy with the day-job, it's slowing down the development of the site, when I want to push it forward. I really <i>really</i> want to make a success of the business, but at the moment I'm pretty much a one-man band, and need to build a team to take it forward. As I have no funding, I will be looking for a developer who sees real value in the concept, and will take good equity in the business. Work on the project will be part-time to start with, but will be growing with every tweak of the search algorithm ;) Loads more ideas planned, but need a dev to help it grow quicker. Get in touch :)
======
dangrossman
What's preventing you from working on the algorithm yourself? What will you be
contributing to the effort if someone takes over that work from your friend?

~~~
squerchDotCom
I am a designer, so will be carrying out the (HTML, CSS, JS) changes to UI,
whilst carrying out more basic day-to-day PHP stuff as well. Plus I will be
concentrating on the business side of the venture. Are you interested in the
project?

